# Spartan Rep



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Just received a letter from Spartan.New Rep in my territory.Just so the question is answered.The territory is Connecticut Rhode Island and a few counties in New York.Just wondering should I call the guy and bust them on him and see if he even knows the product he is selling??? And also find out if the stuff is being made back in Mendota or in China. I know the cable is made state side.Well anyway good night to all and to all a goodnight


----------

